# AMD 5000 now shipping



## Gary Williamson (Nov 5, 2020)

they are in stock with some retailers, glad I waited to start a new build!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 5, 2020)

Gary Williamson said:


> they are in stock with some retailers, glad I waited to start a new build!



I’m super impressed with performance gains and chipset design.
The 5600X is low watts. Great for builds in a 1U. 

Most server boards have the ASPEED AT2500 which is fine for audio app monitoring. So I will buy the 5600X and break it in, then grab it’s iGPU variant called Cezanne late spring.

Even on the 6 core design you get the full 32MBs of L3 Cache which is great news for audio apps.

Hope my pre order comes soon, Damn scalpers are on the loose again.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 5, 2020)

Good luck as seemingly sold out in about 5 minutes in most places.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 5, 2020)

It was expected, a big online seller in my area had a pre-order on them for a week, and pretty much sold out all his first inventory at store open today.
A big chain store here had them until mid day, now (night) I see on their site that apart from the 5600 the rest are out of stock. they didn't have the 5900 at all.
Another big chain store didn't even put them on their site until few hours ago (after stores closed) and the site shows they have inventory but only in main warehouse... probably didn't to crush their stores.

Glad I secured mine (5950X) cause I think AMD won't be able to fill the demand that easily since Intel simply has nothing to offer.

Hope you all get what you want


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 5, 2020)

Btw, the 3950X is only $88 less (locally here, with VAT).
Weird price... who will buy it at that price?


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 6, 2020)

New processors selling out like crazy but stocks seems to be refreshing quickly as well.



Hendrixon said:


> Btw, the 3950X is only $88 less (locally here, with VAT).
> Weird price... who will buy it at that price?



The 3950X is the 'final' upgrade option for anyone stuck with a 1st gen motherboard. I think the 3000 series will get a big price drop soon.



chimuelo said:


> I’m super impressed with performance gains and chipset design.
> The 5600X is low watts. Great for builds in a 1U.



Yeah! Just saw the numbers on the 5600X. $299 US, 62 Watts stock and 95W with a 4.75 GHz overclock. Fantastic value for a non-workstation desktop system.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Nov 6, 2020)

my Micro Center had 10 + AMD Ryzen 7 5800X in stock yesterday, none today! they still have 1 AMD Ryzen 9 5900X in stock, bet it wont last long.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2020)

Jay Panikkar said:


> The 3950X is the 'final' upgrade option for anyone stuck with a 1st gen motherboard.



Yup, didn't think about that.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 6, 2020)

My goal is to build something that fits in a carry on, ATX mobo in an ITX case. I have a composer friend who successfully did this with intels 9th gen 12 cores. Its going to be a tight squeeze!

Question - is there a performance difference in 32gb x 4 versus 16gb x 8 dimmslots? Also hoping something like this will keep the 5900x under 70C:


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 6, 2020)

The new 5000 series is only about 19% faster when it comes to IPC so it's not going to be the most major difference compared to the 3900XT. I think it's best to wait until DDR5 motherboards supposedly come around next year and for Intel to respond with their next line.
I may also be saying this because I have a 3900XT and don't want to feel like a bozo for investing in a transition period chip.

@Dracarys Your link is broken but as far as coolers go spend more than 60USD and you'll be good. Workstation loads are quite a bit more intensive than gaming so any benchmark you see saying your standard 25 dollar tower cooler is fine is totally wrong. Don't ask me how I know, I probably wouldn't be able to hear you over my fans constantly ramping up and down anyways.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2020)

timbit2006 said:


> The new 5000 series is only about 19% faster when it comes to IPC so it's not going to be the most major difference compared to the 3900XT. I think it's best to wait until DDR5 motherboards supposedly come around next year and for Intel to respond with their next line.
> I may also be saying this because I have a 3900XT and don't want to feel like a bozo for investing in a transition period chip.
> 
> @Dracarys Your link is broken but as far as coolers go spend more than 60USD and you'll be good. Workstation loads are quite a bit more intensive than gaming so any benchmark you see saying your standard 25 dollar tower cooler is fine is totally wrong. Don't ask me how I know, I probably wouldn't be able to hear you over my fans constantly ramping up and down anyways.



Assuming your system does everything you need today? I wouldn't upgrade.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> My goal is to build something that fits in a carry on, ATX mobo in an ITX case. I have a composer friend who successfully did this with intels 9th gen 12 cores. Its going to be a tight squeeze!
> 
> Question - is there a performance difference in 32gb x 4 versus 16gb x 8 dimmslots? Also hoping something like this will keep the 5900x under 70C:




Carry on?! I hate carrying my laptop and its only 1.3kg lol

AMD desktops ram controller is dual channel. if you'll populate both channels, the performance will be the same with either 64GB or 128GB. capacity of course not.

Small cases have small cubic space and small fans (or fan!), which means they get crowded fast and don't have good air flow. depends on your performance load needs this could be enough or a throttling nightmare.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 8, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Carry on?! I hate carrying my laptop and its only 1.3kg lol
> 
> AMD desktops ram controller is dual channel. if you'll populate both channels, the performance will be the same with either 64GB or 128GB. capacity of course not.
> 
> Small cases have small cubic space and small fans (or fan!), which means they get crowded fast and don't have good air flow. depends on your performance load needs this could be enough or a throttling nightmare.


There are def occasions where there are perf differences between using 4 sticks over 2 sticks of ram for the new 5000 series zen 3 chips. See Gamers Nexus - where surprisingly the 4 stick config came over the top of the 2 stick config which surprised them. They're looking into it. Linus even rabbited on about it on todays LanShow. Its all a bit of an unknown though at the moment, and the delta doesn't appear to be huge.


Dracarys said:


> My goal is to build something that fits in a carry on, ATX mobo in an ITX case. I have a composer friend who successfully did this with intels 9th gen 12 cores. Its going to be a tight squeeze!
> 
> Question - is there a performance difference in 32gb x 4 versus 16gb x 8 dimmslots? Also hoping something like this will keep the 5900x under 70C:



Oh I love your idea for the carry on computer (its one of the reasons I've loved my trash can mac!). However, IIRC the current platforms for zen3 desktop chips only support. upto 4 sticks of 32GB ram. No 8 stick support. That will come later with Threadripper (March 2021) and Epyc workstation chips.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2020)

Absolutely for best bandwidth throughput performance he should populate all four slots, no matter what size ram sticks. again, question if he needs the throughput.

My old system is based on the X58 chipset, the DDR speed is of course slow compered to current components, but this chipset has a triple channel memory controller. with overclocked sticks and low CAS its still pretty decent even at 11 y/o.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Absolutely for best bandwidth throughput performance he should populate all four slots, no matter what size ram sticks. again, question if he needs the throughput.


You also need to look at the Rank of the sticks.
Two dual Rank sticks is better than two single Rank sticks.
Not sure if four sticks of any Rank is better than two dual Rank!


----------



## Scamper (Nov 8, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Not sure if four sticks of any Rank is better than two dual Rank!


Yep, looks like it is better and roughly:
2x single rank < 2x double rank < 4x single rank < 4x double rank








AMD Ryzen RAM scaling - performance effect in games


The impact of memory timings and frequency on AMD Ryzen 3000 systems in games has been a topic of discussion. In this artilcle we'll zoom in on specifically that. See, AMD made a change in 3rd gener... Games performance – Two or four DIMMs




www.guru3d.com





Too bad, that the Corsair Vengeance LPX is only single rank, if I'm seeing this right.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 8, 2020)

timbit2006 said:


> The new 5000 series is only about 19% faster when it comes to IPC so it's not going to be the most major difference compared to the 3900XT. I think it's best to wait until DDR5 motherboards supposedly come around next year and for Intel to respond with their next line.
> I may also be saying this because I have a 3900XT and don't want to feel like a bozo for investing in a transition period chip.
> 
> @Dracarys Your link is broken but as far as coolers go spend more than 60USD and you'll be good. Workstation loads are quite a bit more intensive than gaming so any benchmark you see saying your standard 25 dollar tower cooler is fine is totally wrong. Don't ask me how I know, I probably wouldn't be able to hear you over my fans constantly ramping up and down anyways.



The 5950x is 16 cores to the 3900XT's 12, though. That plus the IPC improvement and the 5950x's higher boost clock makes it a pretty solid upgrade. For example, in CineBench single threaded, the 5950x scores 630 vs. the 3900x's 536. Plus it's more power-efficient; even though the overall power usage is similar to the 3900XT, the performance-per-watt is higher, meaning you're getting more processing power for the same amount of energy. (Intel is way worse here.)

Although if you are on the 2000 or 3000 series, you might want to wait for the inevitable 'refresh' of the 5000 series which will likely see even better performance.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 8, 2020)

Single Thread C15/20 is a good reference for now, but unified cache is where the action is at for me.

Anxious to see somebody here bench for us, or Scan Audio.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 8, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Oh I love your idea for the carry on computer (its one of the reasons I've loved my trash can mac!). However, IIRC the current platforms for zen3 desktop chips only support. upto 4 sticks of 32GB ram. No 8 stick support. That will come later with Threadripper (March 2021) and Epyc workstation chips.



Will the non threadripper mobos and cpus take 128gb? Could do 32gb x 4 sticks.

As someone else pointed out, I might just wait until DDR5. My 3930k still smashes sessions.


----------



## Alex Sopala (Nov 8, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> Will the non threadripper mobos and cpus take 128gb? Could do 32gb x 4 sticks.



They do.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 9, 2020)

Alex Sopala said:


> They do.


Yes. The current limit is 128 (32x4). Threadripper and Epyc will allow buckets of memory. TR should allow at least 2TB if that's your thing 
Performance of DAW's with zen 3 should be significantly better than zen 2. I wouldn't be surprised if we see the ultra-low latency figures absolutely knock intel out of the park (which would in turn also knock all 39x0 results out the park - even TR. There were some things about zen 2 which didn't make it 100% ideal for DAWs (and caused a few issues for some folk) which have been completely solved with zen 3.
And zen 3 has awesome single thread results (beating out 109x0 chips handsomely) - boding well for DAW use.
I'm waiting with bated breath to see exactly the different chips perform in different DAW benchmarks. I'd think it won't be cut and dry to just get a 5950x. That might well be great for some things, but like games, 5600x may well be the best choice for a bunch of people. Certainly will be excellent bang for the buck. (and its being recommended above 10600 for single core gaming, which has been a big fav for price/performance since its release)
Its exciting times.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 9, 2020)

Why not get the best NVMe controller too.
Sabrent 4 Rocket + just to name one.










Phison's new SSD controller means we're already close to the limits of PCIe 4.0 speed


The controller to pair with an AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU.




www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 9, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Why not get the best NVMe controller too.
> Sabrent 4 Rocket + just to name one.
> 
> 
> ...




I guess, but Kontakt and everything that comes along with a DAW won't know what's happening anyway. But, this will eliminate the need for multiple SSDs and 2x 4tb's will do.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 10, 2020)

Omnisphere loves NVMe M.2’s. Any sampler needing to load/stream mix.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Nov 10, 2020)

can we expect the prices to drop on the 3000 series anytime soon? if I can get a great deal on a 3900xt I might just go for it as it would likely smoke my 4th gen. quad core i7.


----------



## pixel (Nov 10, 2020)

Gary Williamson said:


> can we expect the prices to drop on the 3000 series anytime soon? if I can get a great deal on a 3900xt I might just go for it as it would likely smoke my 4th gen. quad core i7.


I hope for BF but who knows... I'm waiting (impatiently) for a 3900x deal to update my old 6700. 
So far prices are going up so they can drop for BF and sellers can claim that BF promo is greater than it really is.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 10, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Omnisphere loves NVMe M.2’s. Any sampler needing to load/stream mix.




One of the main reasons I can't wait to upgrade. Maybe I should get a NMVe to PCIe adapter in the meantime. Right now I'm using LSI to PCIE for regular sata ssds


----------

